# Miranda's grumpy, and other exposed TBT mods/members!



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh dear gawd run!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
MIRANDA SEAL OF APPROVAL<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
God danget Miranda! 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
OH NOES STR0M DONT DO IT!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Olook its teh mods
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
A few membars of TeeBeeTee
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moar Membars of TeeBeeTee




Weeeee!





</div>
Mega iz on your computer, lookin at your pr0n.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Beehdaubs Approves!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
MIRANDI NOOO!!!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Welcome to your Doom
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
DarthGohan don't do it!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
OCM and Miranda abuse mod powers
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
EDIT:  This topic is now officially "Miranda approved" and has received the "Miranda's Mod Seal of Approval" 

People in next pic:
1. Sean
2. Slyfy
3. AnimalCrossingWhisper
4. Draco Roar
5. Pootman
6. ACRox
7 Pikachu


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

win.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow you actually did it. D: I'm not Hunter. :'[


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

PEELZ HERE


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Eh...

Irn2notfat please.

Whatever. Still win.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub = fat


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

I love you too bdubs. And I love the looks on all of your faces XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Wow you actually did it. D: I'm not Hunter. :'[


Crash beat you too it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub = fat


It's a very chubby Hubby.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

I HATE THE FIELDS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! I said it before he even heard about the picture.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Even I was scared and I'm a tank.

P.S. Sean get off my shoulder. ._.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

>


Yay


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

>


HOO-RAH!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

>


Noes, it's "Miranda's Mod Seal of Approval"

EDIT:  But this will suffice =D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

>


Kick arse


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

>


Yay.

I failed at magic wand cutting that out once for a transparent one once.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Even I was scared and I'm a tank.
> 
> P.S. Sean get off my shoulder. ._.


But your comfy. *adjusts position.*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miranda's going to kill you both anyways =P


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha, I did not get killed/attacked!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well be comfy when I die.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

Poor Trikki...he fell over in fear. Where's the witch btw?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't want my last moments to be with a smelly zombie on my shoulder. D=


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

\DX/
   |
  / \


= my pose


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Poor Trikki...he fell over in fear. Where's the witch btw?


Screw the witch D=<

And Trikki is hiding in fear, not tripping =O


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> \DX/
> |
> / \
> 
> ...


I think you died before you hit the ground. =/


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Now it's official.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Now it's official.


=D


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Now it's official.


Awesomeness is awesome <33
girly font =]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Now it's official.


<3


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

*updates first post*  It now includes Miranda's seal of approval.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2009)

WHERE AM I IN THE PICTURE NOW, HUH?!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> WHERE AM I IN THE PICTURE NOW, HUH?!


Miranda ate you.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry Tye, the game wasn't made by Nintendo or Sega.
Didn't think you'd be interested.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> WHERE AM I IN THE PICTURE NOW, HUH?!


Better question.

Where am I?

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshophar.png


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic gains one million awesome points.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fit in so well, OCM.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

That just made it soo much better, Odd. It's epic. 
Even the army of lemons love it <3 It takes a lot to please them XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

That was a win!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> That just made it soo much better, Odd. It's epic.
> Even the army of lemons love it <3 It takes a lot to please them XD


Lemons are yummy. I like to eat them.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't eat the lemons! D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*munch*

Sorry, *puts it back*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are delicous and sour.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they have an _*Odd*_ taste to them... Oh crap, that's a finger...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemonbot 2.0 will kick your ass for eating her lemons.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! Please no!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COPYRIGHT BEEHDAUBS!

All your Andrew are belong to lemon bot.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you chewing on me or something?

These lemons sure do have a *Bacon* taste to them....


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

This moderator is a mean person


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> This moderator is a mean person


nou


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frosted Flakes are more than good! They're _*Odd*_


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> This moderator is a mean person


Look who's talking.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*snickers*

BURRRRRRRRN!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She isn't mean, she is just grumpy.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

The lemons have feelings!! Don't eat them!! 
Miranda does NOT approve!!!


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a good person, and people say nice things about me.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The lemons have feelings!! Don't eat them!!
> Miranda does NOT approve!!!


You do approve.  I have the pic to prove it!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The lemons have feelings!! Don't eat them!!
> Miranda does NOT approve!!!


o: *quickly grabs lemons and runs*
IM MAKING LEMONADE >: D


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> All your Andrew are belong to lemon bot.


WAit a minute... 
Me?


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I am a good person, and people say nice things about me.


I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Randi, what a face you have there. =O


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye's boyfriend :3


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I see some walls and some ceelings, no wait.. One ceeling.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it gets interesting...

@ Ulti: WTF!? YOU EVEN MISSPELLED CEILING!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh... ok
Just checking.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The lemons have feelings!! Don't eat them!!
> Miranda does NOT approve!!!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beehdaubs  gets busy working on another pic


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Nice
She'll have to use them some time soon

AND YAY BDUBS


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Randi has a seal for any situation! =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir... get a gold coin!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Deleted User  wishes Gmod worked on comp.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

And make me the hunter.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Noob  wishes Gmod worked on comp.


Dun worrie, I got it covered k?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaweet.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

Forgot about me. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Forgot about me. XD


You weren't in our chatroom at the time. XP


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the funny thing is...we were desperate for that last person xD

We ended up just sticking Hub in there.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw, make ME THE DAMN HUNTER D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRASH BEAT YOU!


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

*eats lemons while drinking coffee and eating bacon too*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *eats lemons while drinking coffee and eating bacon too*


The coffee always comes poisoned :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm immune.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No one is immune to the evil forces and poison that comes with coffeh coffee.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am. You should know that by now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that wasn't bacon...


----------



## JJH (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, I lol'd.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

I now have the image of me yelling at everyone as the background on my laptop XD


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

HAhaha, it's too awesome to ignore!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Oh dear gawd run!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I now have the image of me yelling at everyone as the background on my laptop XD


Now you can think of me as a big, hulking gorilla-like super zombie everytime you open your labtop. =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

> Miranda's grumpy


say no more... i believe ya


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> > Miranda's grumpy
> 
> 
> say no more... i believe ya


Watch it mister...I own you.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And me... Poppin' pillz... wait that's not right.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i'm amazing!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's me...
Hense the name AmazingAndyB
^__^


----------



## rafren (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahahaha...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

I love Louis has pills. xD


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

Grabbin' everything I can


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Grabbin' everything I can


Bow chika wow wow.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beehdaubs  nods in satisfaction


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

*updated with a third pic*


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

THe third pic is *censored.3.0*ing EPIC!!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> THe third pic is *censored.3.0*ing EPIC!!


Ride 'em cowboy.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Even more epic XD


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

haha wow i love TBT.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay for witch piggy back rides!!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

PEELZ HERE


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshophar2.png


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshophar2.png


XD


----------



## Anna (Jun 16, 2009)

ROFL AT HUB


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshophar2.png


You just make them that much more epic.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 16, 2009)

Hub is hot in that picture! <_<


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 16, 2009)

lol is that the sims3?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> lol is that the sims3?


No, it is not the Sims 3


----------



## Anna (Jun 16, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> lol is that the sims3?


LMFAO


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> lol is that the sims3?


It's made using Gmod with L4D and TF2 characters.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know... I know.
I can barely control myself too


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> lol is that the sims3?


I WISH!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE FUNNY THING IS THAT GMOD IS 1/5th the cost of Sims 3, yet it remains 10x more fun.

*updated first post*  Str0m has a vengeance!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshop3.png


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshop3.png


XDDDDDDDDDD

I also love how I'm just chilling in the corner XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/OddCrazyMe/photoshop3.png






			
				beehdaubs in the IRC said:
			
		

> I bet Odd is editing my newest pic as we speak in MS paint


Amirite or wut?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know me well. 

Paint.net > Microsoft paint btw.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  I use GIMP for all mah stuff.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

K so. Where is meh?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> K so. Where is meh?


I'm trying to put in as many people as I can into each of these pics.  

*I posted a new pic of all the mods, check first page.* 

 The next 6 people that haven't been in any of my pics who ask, can be in my newest pic.

1. Mega
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Am already in, rite?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demandz entry to this so called "Picture".


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're already in one =/

I'm trying to include people who haven't been in any yet and would like to.  Gotta give everyone a fair share.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

Too much win for one thread.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Kay then.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

If they have L models for Gmod, Use it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If they have L models for Gmod, Use it.


That would be quite a stretch, but I'll check.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

So long as I'm still in it somewhere. XD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

can I be on it too? =O


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> can I be on it too? =O


1. Mega
2. Ricano4life


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Too much win for one thread.


I know...
Wonder who will come and ruin it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

Not the witch! D:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty much.
But edot that out Dubs. 
Just for safety. =D


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to be in the picture. :O


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Darth_Spomirgel_Rawr_Stormodd said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally that would be a deal breaker because you just joined, but I can make an exception because I like you for some reason.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Darth_Spomirgel_Rawr_Stormodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much for fair....  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've added yourself into all of my pics already!!!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Darth_Spomirgel_Rawr_Stormodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poop head


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pronounced "Head of Poop" to you, sir.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

This is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[17:29] <beehdaubs> STORM! 
[17:29] <beehdaubs> STORM! 
[17:29] <beehdaubs> ODD CALLED ME A POOPHEAD 
[17:29] <Jeremy> what 
[17:29] *** Tyler has been kicked by Jeremy (Jeremy) 




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> This is getting a bit ridiculous.


I added you in the pic like you asked =/


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2009)

xDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I be in the pic?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can I be in the pic?


People in next pic:
1. Mega
2. Ricano4life
3. Darth Spomirgel Rawr Stormodd
4. Boy made of Bacon
5. Jack is a nephew
6.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I be in the pic?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

Get coffeh in there >:}


----------



## Pear (Jun 16, 2009)

I want in. NAO.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

People in next pic:
1. Mega
2. Ricano4life
3. Darth Spomirgel Rawr Stormodd
4. Boy made of Bacon
5. Jack is a nephew
6. Beans of Coffee
7. 40 Pears 

Ok, list made.  Makin mah pics.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahahaha I love the staff portrait... except other than me being white, that looks absolutely nothing like me hahaha


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> People in next pic:
> 1. Mega
> 2. Ricano4life
> 3. Darth Spomirgel Rawr Stormodd
> ...


<-----

well now you know what I look like, wait, you all ready knew.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha I love the staff portrait... except other than me being white, that looks absolutely nothing like me hahaha


I couldn't find GMod models that looked like excactly like you...or anybody else for that matter D=


> People in next pic:
> 1. Mega
> 2. Ricano4life
> 3. Darth Spomirgel Rawr Stormodd
> ...


That pic is now posted.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm now accepting the next 7 people for the next pic.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

O ME ME EME!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Great stuff, especially the part with DSRS riding the missile. XD


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2009)

meh xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Sean
2. Cry
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

If you ask to be in the photo, just check the first post.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be in the next one


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to be in it too, except Sean can't be on my shoulder again. =D


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Ignore


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol, love the last one.

add me in one please. Do i need to give you TBT bells or is it free?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I want to be in it too, except Sean can't be on my shoulder again. =D


D: BUT YOU'RE COMFY!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> lol, love the last one.
> 
> add me in one please. Do i need to give you TBT bells or is it free?


Dun worrie its free.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnome  tips anyways.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

If there's still a spot, I'd like to be in   Unless someone who hasn;t been in oneand really really wants in.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Meeee


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

People in next pic:
1. Sean
2. Cry
3. Man of Corn
4. john102
5. DarthGohan
6. Crashman
7. MasterCrash


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

.... What am I doing????!!!!!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> .... What am I doing????!!!!!


Well, there WAS a rope tying you to the rocket...but for some reason it glitched out =/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why is coffeh molesting me?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> .... What am I doing????!!!!!


you ---- out a rocket which someones is riding xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

WE GET TO DO IT A SECOND TIME?! No one told me. >.>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Why is coffeh molesting me?


She is supposed to be pushing you away...but that works too.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I thought she was feeling his man boobs. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have anything though. She'd only be feeling my rib cage.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's why I thought it was weird.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 16, 2009)

ME PLEASE


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like to be in.
This model would be nice:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

...why is coffeh feeling mega's boobs? o_0


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ...why is coffeh feeling mega's boobs? o_0


that's what I said.

supposedly you're "pushing" him though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...That would make sense =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nono you just want a piece of Mega.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I rather have a piece of cake though =D


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank god I'm not in any of this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohay Bdubs is there a kitten model on gmod?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Thank god I'm not in any of this.


Too much fun for you? =P


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Thank god I'm not in any of this.


We wouldn't want you in it. =P
You'd stink it up


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

No one her ever remembers Megamans Japanese counterpart.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you asked everyone?
Or has everyone said no?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

It's clear to me that everyone prefers "Megaman" over "Rockman"


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> It's clear to me that everyone prefers "Megaman" over "Rockman"


What are you even talking about?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> It's clear to me that everyone prefers "Megaman" over "Rockman"


It's the same person.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The names.

I'm fairly certain everyone thinks "Megaman" is better.

I am in no way, shape, or form talking about Megamannt125.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't get the joke he made.
Megamannt125
RockmanEXE


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes.

Everyone loves Mega!
No one likes Rock!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd probably only because Rockman is the Japanese name for him
And we'd be acustom to MegaMan.
If it were the other way around, we may of thought differently.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ohay Bdubs is there a kitten model on gmod?


There is =P

New pic uploaded!

Yes, these people:
People in pic:
1. Sean
2. Cry
3. Man of Corn
4. john102
5. DarthGohan
6. Crashman
7. MasterCrash


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

I CALL BEING IN THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

XD awesome, and i wanna be in the next one too : D


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> XD awesome, and i wanna be in the next one too : D


You ARE in this one.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet, Brandon, John and I are escaping the T-Rex. XD


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to be in next to.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Next 7 people now accepting, look at first post.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But i wanna beh in the next one tooo D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don' be selfish =/


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be in this one again


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

I want in, seeing as in the one before last, I looked like I was having an seizure in midair.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*looks at pic*

lol dinosaur.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

i wants teh be in one <_<


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm the original, put me back in XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

/assplodes

Agh...so many requests.  I'm going to have to do this next pic tommorrow guys, k?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I look pretty thirsty in the pic


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I look pretty thirsty in the pic


You desperately need moar water.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 16, 2009)

o yeah ima in a pic


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bdubs next time make me a kitty.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bdubs next time make me a kitty.


I don't think there are Kitties in Valve games o.o Unless he uses a custom skin.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

Lawl I'm spider man.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can put in other things in gmod. Mario, Sonic, Link, Etc.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaJami (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pointing at Cry, but looking cool ^.^


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanna be in the picture. Make me look kwel. lololololol


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

> People in pic:
> 1. TravisTouchdown
> 2. Hub
> 3. Tikitorch55
> ...



You're pic is completed


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, these are funny.
I don't care if you put me in one or not.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanna be in next as a Kitty cat.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2009)

..meh in next one? : D


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

Can I be in the next one bdubs?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol i look like a white zombie


----------



## Resonate (Jun 17, 2009)

Can I be in the next one?


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanna be in one.... ;]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

OLOLOL CAN I BE IN IT OLOLOLOL.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

*raises hand* Make me an electric mouse. =D


----------



## Horus (Jun 17, 2009)

*wonders where the *censored.3.0* pedorus is*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> OLOLOL CAN I BE IN IT OLOLOLOL.


You've been in enough.  Give other people a turn.  If you want to see if you are in the next pic, check the first post.  =D


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Placktor (Jun 17, 2009)

can i be in the next one?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I wanna be in next as a Kitty cat.


But the Kitty cat models are screwed up.  They have rather poor instructions and I don't know how to install them D=


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

Made a new pic entirely about Mega...because it makes him happy.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

xD Love Mega's one. Fits him.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

Epic win!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

=D ily.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PICTURE?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2009)

can i be in it?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

b00blet you need to make a picture of coffeh in action. [Evilness]
Is there acid, or a chainsaw, or any other kind of coffeh wepon? XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PICTURE?


...what're you talking about?  You're still there.  
New photo about Mirandi!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> b00blet you need to make a picture of coffeh in action. [Evilness]
> Is there acid, or a chainsaw, or any other kind of coffeh wepon? XD


Coffeh your not really evil you wouldn't hurt a fly. You cannot fool me.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> b00blet you need to make a picture of coffeh in action. [Evilness]
> Is there acid, or a chainsaw, or any other kind of coffeh wepon? XD


Shore.  I have a pretty good map in mind for you =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says you. >:]
I are the n00b slayah


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By any chance is it Ravenholm?


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah

*did not scroll down far enough*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the map's name is "ragdoll_slaughter v3"

Sounds perfect for Coffeh.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, I think irl you're as nice as can be. You just wanna look tough here to hide that you're nice irl.

in this case irl=outside of the computer


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Niiice.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORLYNAO?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz

I've talked to gabs [ohdangitsgabby] on the phone before. Ask her. I'm the same fricken person online and off. Bwahahaha...she's heard it all xD

My school friends can agree that I am a bit of a psychopath.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO YOU HAVE NO IDEA xD

I talk to her on the phone all the time and she's exactly the same. NO LIE! 
You should hear what she says to her little sister lmfao xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Shh, they don't have to know xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

Difference between mean and evil. >:l
My other personality is eviler than anyone here.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Difference between mean and evil. >:l
> My other personality is eviler than anyone here.


Not really mean. Evil is the word to describe me. Trust me. I've been called a psycho many times by people that were serious. XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

Here you go coffee.  Check front page.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Here you go coffee.  Check front page.


I lol'd.
But 'coffeh' doesn't look evil enough xD

Actually, to make her look more evil, you should of used an innocent/sweet looking girl >


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's smiling while brutally murdering noobs.  Thats evil enough...and if I changed the face anymore you would have looked "********"


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz read the edit xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psycho =/= Evil.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psycho can be evil. 
Psycho can be used to describe an evil person.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, your not that evil coffeh, I know you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...no you don't.
You haven't talked to me on the phone nor do you know me in person.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to laugh if you're dead tomorrow.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever tortured crickets by pulling off their limbs then slicing them into bits for fun?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tortured lizards before. Burned them. {:<


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done that to a frog. o.o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drank a cup of coffee before.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so bad ass .__.

So have I.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
kbai. btw, if you knew what goes on in my head you'd never think of me the same so kbai.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2009)

Updated first page with a request from Darth.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

BEST ONE YET!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....that's a bit irrelevant. Okay..so you think you're evil. Fine, I won't deny that so stop denying that I'm not evil. You don't know me {:<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 17, 2009)

i iz left outt...  l


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 18, 2009)

...oh dear gawd...new photo.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

poor headless dude =[


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> poor headless dude =[


Yeah, who was he by the way?


----------

